# Puppy overload, just got 4....



## dispachcops (Oct 5, 2008)

We just got 4 littermates and here are their pictures!!!

*Here is Levi*









*Here is Reuben* (a little more lab in his mix)









*Here is Rover









And here is Wags *(The black sheep of the family)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG! They are soooo cute. I love the black one. I'm betting he'll be the hunter in the group (since he looks a little like a Lab).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are adorable and I wish you the very best with the pups. I posted in your poll thread.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful pups!.Hope you will keep us posted with pictures of them,growing up!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just adorable and love that little one Wags. But Reuben is pretty cute too. Heck I would take any of them.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Hope it's going well! That's a lot of puppies to handle at once - I imagine you're going to be intoxicated by all that wonderful puppy breath!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! They look quite young. How old are they?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

They are all just adorable!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh now, what could be cuter than that?


----------



## dispachcops (Oct 5, 2008)

*Here are their pictures at 12 weeks...*

Here are all the boys at 12 weeks... and we still have our sanity!!!
The order is: Levi, Reuben, Rover, and Wags.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are so adorable, you must be very busy with your furry family, but so much fun watching their antics!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Good Job*

This is a sweet age! and they are each sitting so nicely! You must be doing a lot with them. Congratulations on keeping up with four of them


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG, how lovely they all are... All that training ahead and hard work x 4 I don't envy you! Mind you, the dogs will be loving every minute of their lives...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awwww how adorables!!!!! They sure have grown up!! I just can't get over how unique they all are. That Rueben sure does look all lab!!!! I bet you guys are having quite an amazing time with those four around... bless you for taking them in!!!!! Please give hugs to all for me!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG are they adorables


----------



## Kaz (Nov 2, 2008)

wow they are soooo adorable! it must be hard work to keep up with all of them, but the efforts are so worth it! sooo cute!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are precious. Congrats and keeping your sanity! lol


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats, they looks great! what lovely little sit stays they are practicing!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

They are so cute. Glad you still have your sanity!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Aww, they're so cute!!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG! You got four puppies?? I'm soo jealous!!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

So cute  I love how each of them look distinctly different and have different features! I am amazed you still have your sanity - I would have lost it I think  But...I'm sure you are having so much fun!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

4 at Once...You are my new Hero!! How in the world did you decide to take all 4 of them? When we picked up Tailer...he was one of 21 puppys (2 Moms) and there were 5 left...I said to Hubby...geeze, lets take them all! I can still feel his eyes burning into my skin! 

I'll love to watch then grow and love the tails that will abound by 4! Good Luck!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

wow, it's amazing how different they all are. Very cute!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow they're beautiful...I would find it so interesting to have 4 littermates...how their different personalities would shine through... Do they all just love playing with each other, or is there any sibling rivalry?


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

dispachcops said:


> We just got 4 littermates and here are their pictures!!!
> 
> *Here is Levi*
> 
> ...


 :wave: Oh how adorable! Looking forward to seeing more pictures as they grow! Are they lab/ golden retriever mixes? That is what my Nellie is, she is also the black sheep


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They are just adorable!


----------



## dispachcops (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup, they are littermates and are Golden / Black Lab cross (the mother is pure Golden, the father is half black lab / half Golden. Quite the mix.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

dispachcops said:


> Yup, they are littermates and are Golden / Black Lab cross (the mother is pure Golden, the father is half black lab / half Golden. Quite the mix.


:wave: The picture of Wags brings back memories! How are they doing?


----------



## dispachcops (Oct 5, 2008)

*Newest pics*

Here are the newest pics of our babies... they are getting so big...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow there getting so big and beautiful, love the pictures!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Gorgeous pups, gorgeous kids! Everyone looks so happy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are getting so big and still as cute as ever. Kids are pretty cute too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They look great! How is your sanity holding up to 4 at once?


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

so cute! I love them all


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are adorable!!!! What fun!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

:wave: They look great!! What cuties!!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

They are very cute pups and each has a distinctive look about them. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,they got so big!!! I been wondering about them.Are you keeping all of them ?They are incredibly cute!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this Thread before. How adorable. How did you come to have 4 litter mates? 2 look like Golden's and 2 look like Labs. A pretty good mix if you ask me.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

They look wonderful! And the kids look like they are having a great time. How is the 4H going? Thanks so much for the updated photos.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They have gotten so big, but are still just adorable!


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG  they are so cute yes I love that black one.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulaltions on four pawsome pups. The four of them in front of the tree is awesome.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I think this is the first I've seen of these 4 sweeties. How different they all look coming from the same litter. I love the picture in front of the tree. They're all smiling.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow they are getting big - how is it going with all four of them? You are amazing to raise four at once...I lose my mind with just one some days  Hehe....but they are SO cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I love all these puppy pictures! They are so cute, and they've grown so much! Goes by way too fast, doesn't it?

I wish I had a few more puppies, but don't know that I could handle it just yet... still all new to this. Plus my schedule isn't that great.

Lucky you!


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

They are sooo cute! I was just thinking about these guys the other day and wondered how they were doing.


----------

